# Heartburn after movement?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

It could be many things I guess. I was just wondering if pushing during a bowel movement, can cause acid reflux or heartburn? I've noticed before sometimes when pushing, even if not terribly hard... it almost feels like warmth in my throat.I don't get heartburn often, I only remember having it two times before, but I have it today... and it seemed to start a little while after I went to the toilet, after I bent over to pick something up.I have a feeling it could be a combination of things - I had onion stuffing yesterday, and I rarely eat onion, along with ketchup... which seemed to burn my throat whilst eating it, and I haven't really moved around much for about a week! Guess it's Christmas!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I have a feeling it could be a combination of things - I had onion stuffing yesterday, and I rarely eat onion, along with ketchup... which seemed to burn my throat whilst eating it, and I haven't really moved around much for about a week! Guess it's Christmas!


I have a feeling your feeling is correct.


----------

